# Проблемы с плечом



## Elitik (10 Сен 2017)

Добрый день. Прошу прощения что тема не относится к позвоночнику. У матери проблемы с правым плечом. Не может понять руку вверх, постоянные ночные боли, слабость, болезненность при поднятии даже небольшого веса.
Толком диагноз никто не мог поставить (Просто город в плане медицинской помощи, слаб)
Все лечение заключалось в уколе Дипроспана в плечо
Но проблему это не решило и боли продолжаются
Если необходимо то могу найти снимки


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Сен 2017)

Нужно обратиться у хирургу (ортопеду) по месту жительства.


----------



## Elitik (10 Сен 2017)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Нужно обратиться у хирургу (ортопеду) по месту жительства.


Хирурги местные говорят одно. Будет болеть, приходите и уколим в плечо Дипроспан


----------



## Миша234 (10 Сен 2017)

Нужно обследовать мышцы плеча: подостную, надостную, подлопаточную мышцы! Ищите врача который умеет лечить с мышцы!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Сен 2017)

Миша234 написал(а):


> Нужно обследовать мышцы плеча: подостную, надостную, подлопаточную мышцы! Ищите врача который умеет лечить с мышцы!


В Одессе вам бы сказали: " Не гоните пургу, Миша!"


----------



## Миша234 (10 Сен 2017)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> В Одессе вам бы сказали: " Не гоните пургу, Миша!"


Все-таки доктор стоит проверить мышцы!) Ладно, делайте свою работу и не буду мешать, я просто указал одну из причин.


----------



## Elitik (10 Сен 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, вот есть еще УЗИ.
Если надо переведу с украинского.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (11 Сен 2017)

Клиника и данные проведённых обследований характерны для плечелопаточного периартрита. Лечением таких больных занимаются хирурги (ортопеды). Одним из наиболее эффективных методом лечения являются лечебные медикаментозные блокады (ЛМБ) с глюкокортикоидами пролонгированного действия, к которым относится Дипроспан.
В комплексном лечении используются также НПВС, физиотерапевтические процедуры, массаж. ЛФК.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Сен 2017)

http://pozwonocnik.ru/medicterm/page20076//stati-v-zhurnalah-i-gazetah-3

Почитайте:
Плечелопаточный периартрит. Периартроз.


----------

